
Jeff Atwood's Code Keyboard Review - fpgeek
http://xahlee.info/kbd/jeff_code_keyboard.html
======
gortok
This feels like a troll review. I recognize that it's not, but it feels that
way.

His main objection is that the CODE keyboard is not ergonomic. The ergonomic
keyboard marketplace is _very small_ compared to the 'standard' keyboard
marketplace. In fact, once you get past the Microsoft Natural 4000 (which I'm
typing this post on), the field gets esoteric, very quickly:
[http://www.amazon.com/Kinesis-Corporation-KB800PB-US-
Freesty...](http://www.amazon.com/Kinesis-Corporation-KB800PB-US-
Freestyle2-Separation/dp/B0089ZSEMO/ref=sr_1_62?ie=UTF8&qid=1377877251&sr=8-62&keywords=ergonomic+keyboard)

Second, the things he doesn't like about the CODE keyboard are the very
reasons why the CODE keyboard was created:

\- No multimedia keys (because really -- they're a pain in the rear)

\- App launch keys (see above)

\- Can't press alt with thumb curl (this isn't even home row at this point --
I can't imagine a thumb curl being seen as ergonomically safe).

I don't really see this as a review of the keyboard in as much as I see it as
a rant about a keyboard the user doesn't like. I don't even see evidence that
the user has actually purchased the keyboard, which I feel like should be a
requirement if you're going to review a product.

~~~
drdaeman
> No multimedia keys (because really -- they're a pain in the rear)

While I completely agree about pointless "launch browser" buttons, I find the
basic multimedia keys to be quite essential. It's a royal pain when one has to
waggle mouse for a whole second or use tricky global shortcut keys around when
there's a need to quickly mute music or change volume.

~~~
darklajid
Maybe I have a different understanding of 'multimedia keys', but both you,
your parent and the reviewer seem to think that there are none on the keyboard
in question.

That's weird, since it _does_ have them (or some of them? No idea what would
be missing here, I don't even use these). That's puts the review into a weird
kind of light as well: It has its facts wrong in the first paragraph..

[http://codekeyboards.com/img/code-
mediakeys.jpg](http://codekeyboards.com/img/code-mediakeys.jpg)

~~~
drdaeman
No, I was thinking about the same keys. I didn't notice them from the first
glance and believed the comment I've replied to, that there aren't any. Sorry
about that.

------
davidjohnstone
Don't all the other keyboards he suggests as alternatives have most of the
same [perceived] problems as the Code keyboard? They all seem to have
similarly positioned left Alt keys, wide spacebars and traditional (not
ergonomic) layouts.

The Code keyboard does have multimedia keys — the insert/delete/home/end/page
up/page down keys do that with a function button.

If I was in Atwood's position and making a perfect keyboard for myself, I'd do
basically the same, but have dedicated multimedia keys.

The problem I have with all the alternatives suggested here is that I don't
want my computer to look like a toy. Apple has done a good job at making their
devices look sophisticated and professional, and I wish PC manufacturers made
high end keyboards and mice for people apart from gamers.

~~~
chadwickthebold
I think the authors point was to suggest that Atwood's keyboard is no better
than existing models, which can be had for much, much less $$$

~~~
pdubs
>no better than existing models

He didn't really go into that though. He looked at features, not materials or
build quality, which are both major factors in mechanical keyboards. I can
tell you first-hand that the materials that Logitech, Cooler Master, and
Corsair use on those particular keyboards don't compare to anything that WASD
uses; the K60 isn't even completely mechanical! Those are all "budget"
mechanical keyboards. The Filco is more comparable, but at the same price and
without backlighting or MX Clears.

~~~
MoosePlissken
From what I've read, Cooler Master and Filco use the same OEM (Costar) so
there's almost no difference in quality between the two.

~~~
pdubs
I've heard that argument too, but so does Rosewill and there are definitely
some quality issues there; that's certainly up for debate though. Some might
also call Filco overpriced, but I've certainly never heard that about a WASD
board.

~~~
busterarm
Anyone who thinks a Filco is overpriced should just buy a Leopold.

Other than the stabilizer, they're almost the same keyboard by the same
designer. :B

------
programminggeek
I am not sure why people would be so upset about a keyboard. If you need an
ergonomic keyboard, use one, but don't complain about a product not being
ergonomic. That's like complaining about a bicycle not having 4 wheels and an
engine when what your really want is a car.

~~~
Shorel
We complain now and we will keep complaining about it, because no current
ergonomic keyboard has good quality switches, or even good quality in general.

I had two MS Ergo 4000 in one year and both are damaged now. I have a cheap
Amazon Basics keyboard for now.

Ergonomic keyboard users don't have enough alternatives. So we will complain
until we get them.

~~~
korethr
It's not something you can just pick up at your local retail store or order
from Amazon, but if you're willing to use a soldering iron and a few other
tools to assemble a kit, the Ergodox[1] might fit your needs. The Ergodox is a
split design with a non-staggered key layout, thumb clusters, Cherry MX
switches of your choice, and is programmable to have whatever layout you
please.

[1] [http://ergodox.org/](http://ergodox.org/)

~~~
Shorel
Now that is interesting, thanks :)

------
nsxwolf
That wasn't a review at all. Did the reviewer even have one to review?

The layout is basically identical to the Model M. A lot of people like that
layout.

It's not "ergonomic". Most people don't use or want an "ergonomic" keyboard (I
used a Microsoft Natural for years and my wrists always hurt. YMMV.) "Wrist
problems in a day"? Yeah, ok.

I was looking forward to a real review.

~~~
jasonlotito
It was a review. A review of the features. A review is not limited to merely
being one thing. One can, after all, review the features offered up by a
product without using those features, as was done here.

> I was looking forward to a real review.

A hands-on review, one would say.

~~~
InvisibleCities
No, it's not a review. It is an ill-informed complaint. This is akin to a
reviewer writing a review of a book they had not read. You can no more review
a product based on it's "features" than you can review a movie based on its
trailer.

~~~
jasonlotito
> This is akin to a reviewer writing a review of a book they had not read.

And yet you still call that a review.

------
samuelfine
Just because you don't like something doesn't mean it's bad.

"this is the worst new keyboard possible."

Is it? Really? The _worst_?

"first, it's PC standard from. Not ergonomic. And from there on, everything is
wrong about it."

...which is fine if you need a PC keyboard and don't care for split keyboards.
Also, the Alt and Windows/Command key can be swapped via dip switch, and WASD
sells any custom keys you can possibly imagine.

"Non-ergonomic, wrist problems in a day."

I've been using standard keyboards for over a decade, with no wrist problems
to speak of. I'm even usually using my MacBook Pro keyboard with chiclet keys
- _gasp_ \- and I'm doing fine. Again, it's personal preference.

"Slanted arrangement of keys."

I don't know what this means.

"The left Alt key is between x and z, way too left. This means, you can't
press it with a thumb curl."

The Alt key on my MBP is entirely under the Z key, and I have no problem
hitting it with my thumb.

"Space-hogging space bar. 〔☛ Tiny Space Bar on Japanese Keyboards〕"

I hate tiny space bars. Once _again_ , personal preference.

"No multimedia keys. No other app launch keys."

I don't want either of those on my keyboard. I can use Alfred to launch
anything instantly, why bother with needless extra hardware?

This really feels like trolling to me. Poorly written, absurd claims backed up
by half-assed points, at best. How did this make it to the HN homepage?

~~~
opinali
Yes, guy's either a troll or the worst reviewer ever.

And for people who care about RSI -- funny ergonomic keyboards are the wrong
answer. Make some exercises. Buy a Powerball; do some push-ups; practice any
of the infinite number of Yoga asanas that put weight on your wrists. A few
minutes of daily hand/wrist exercise will completely protect you from RSI, no
matter how much typing or mousing you do.

~~~
astrodust
Some people just have really bad typing habits. I've blown out my arm on
occasion by not paying attention to how I'm situated. Leaning over to use your
mouse, having to reach a bit too much for it, can add up slowly over the
course of weeks and wreck you.

If an ergonomic keyboard forces you to keep the proper posture and position,
so be it.

------
ChuckMcM
So for grins and giggles I got one, (of Jeff's) and its fine but it isn't all
that "special".

The one thing I really liked was the ability to convert capslock to control
with an on board dip switch as opposed to xmodmap or other keyboard mapping. I
have had issues with mapped keyboards when the OS call gets bypassed and
suddenly the mapping is not there for that app.

If you wander around the WASD site you will see that you can "build" Jeff's
keyboard using their keyboard designer tool (the base keyboard is their V2
model). So it really boils down to an interesting marketing/affiliate play on
a tool that pretty much everyone uses (a keyboard). it isn't quite a
replacement for the IBM 13H6705 I use but I like the key action relative to
the Logitech G15 a bit better. I had not realized Logitech makes a cherry
switch version of the G series.

It may be that Jeff really likes the PC keyboard layout, it may be that it was
a way to raise money on his blog, it may be that after a while he will want
different things. Can't really say, I think it is a fine keyboard for the
price (these sorts of things all seem to go for $120 - $180.

[1]
[http://www.clickykeyboards.com/index.cfm/fa/items.main/paren...](http://www.clickykeyboards.com/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/9244/subcatid/0/id/563309)

~~~
sp332
This is the only backlit keyboard WASD makes. I'm also pretty sure it's the
only one with multimedia keys set up that way.

------
slg
Is this shaping up to be the Beats by Dre of keyboards? Take an okay but not
spectacular product, slap on a name from an well known and respected name from
the industry, and ride to combination to crazy profits.

~~~
pdubs
Absolutely not. WASD Keyboards has reputation for impeccable build quality,
reliability, and support. The combination of MX Clear switches (somewhat
rare), backlighting, thick steel backplate, combined with the build quality
put this in the "you get what you pay for" category as far as I can see. The
comparisons that this poster linked to aren't really comparable when it comes
to fit and finish...apart from _maybe_ the Filco, which _is the exact same
price_!

It may seem absurd to spend $100+ on a keyboard to many/most people, but
there's definitely a subset of people who really enjoy a nice feeling,
reliable mechanical keyboard.

~~~
busterarm
Yeah. If the OP had read the "mechanical keyboard guide" half of the
complaints would have gone away.

The Filco is the only board in his entire list that's actually a fair
comparison.

I wonder what he'd say to people like me who bought a KMAC for ~$440.

------
mmgutz
Being a keyboard connoisseur, I own the Majestouch tenkeyless, the CM
QuickFire, Happy Hacking keyboard, model M IBM keyboard, several Apple
aluminum, Northgate ... many more.

My favorite are the Majestouch and QuickFire due to their shorter width minus
the number pad which I never use. The same quality really. My Majestouch
failed on me and it was 2.5X more in cost. QuickFire is highly recommended.
Choosing the right QuickFire is important. Cherry keys code named brown,
black, blue, red have their own characteristics. I like the Blue keys followed
by Brown for coding.

If noise is an issue, it's hard to beat the Apple aluminum keyboards both
wireless and wired. I use Apple keyboars on my Win7 boxes too.

Never been fond of the happy hacking keyboard. Keys aren't in the "usual"
places. It got about a weeks worth of use. I do like the Ctrl key where the
Caps lock is though and I configure that key through the operating system on
all my keyboards.

~~~
astrodust
The new style Apple keyboards are probably the best I've ever used, and I was
very skeptical at first. The low-travel, low-impact nature of them makes them
easy, almost effortless to use. This compared to the rather heavy-handed
typing you'd need to do on a full-travel keyboard, especially a mechanical
one.

My only two grievances with the Apple keyboards is you cannot service them,
can't rescue from an unfortunate spill by dismantling and cleaning, and the
caps are made of a softer plastic that wears down relatively quickly.

My typical "work" keyboard will last only about two years. Older types of
keyboards would last longer, maybe four years at most, but would be in really
rough shape, with most of the letter caps worn blank, and due for a swap
anyway.

------
sandyarmstrong
It's not a review if you've never held it in your hands.

~~~
jasonlotito
There are different types of reviews. Not all reviews require that you use a
product to review it. Hence the reason for specifying a hands-on review as
opposed to merely reviewing a product.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I wish the default review was one in which the reviewer has actually used the
product in question. Anything else should have to declare itself as a 'hands-
off' review, which helps to highlight its ridiculousness.

------
captainchaos
I recently got a Mac-compatible model of what is essentially the original IBM
Model M "Clicky" keyboard from the original manufacturer who now operates
independently of IBM [0]. I really like it a lot, and it's $50 cheaper than
the CODE keyboard.

I doesn't have the ability to switch keys (for Dvorak or whatever) but I don't
need that feature. It also lacks the hardware switch to go from Apple\PC mode,
which I might actually use.

[0] [https://pckeyboard.com/](https://pckeyboard.com/)

------
ferongr
Actually, for me personally, the most egregious flaw of Code is the
backlighting that illuminates not only the characters but also the tray
underneath the keys.

I've used such a keyboard in the past and this ends up being very bothersome.
The light source ends is large enough that you will constantly see it in your
peripheral vision. Furthermore, experience suggests that after one week of
working with them, such keyboards end up highlighting everything that falls on
the tray.

~~~
busterarm
Yeah. Backlit keys are a strong no for me. Besides, I much prefer PBT.

My two KBC Pokers have some lighting for special keys underneath (I have PBT
caps on anyway) and that's about as much backlighting as I can stand.

------
hsmyers
I'm lucky enough to still own and use what I've always held as the perfect
keyboard---the OmniKey Ultra. Bought it new. It has never needed repair
although it could stand a good cleaning---every now and then I clean the worst
off with a paintbrush full of Fantastic :) I like its layout to the point of
not liking any other. F1-F12 are in a double column at the left of the
keyboard. SF1-SF12 are across the top. The cursor keys are in their own grid
as are the number keys. The control key is where it belongs above the shift
key on the left and to the right of the space bar otherwise. The alt keys are
on the extreme right and left of the bottom row. It is heavier than the
Atwood. The keys response and sound are very similar to the IBM keyboards---
stiff and loud. I've been a touch typist since the early '60s and this is the
keyboard for me. In order to balance my review, it is a little bit difficult
for me to find the home keys since I suffer from diabetic neuropathy in my
hands; been thinking about using some Sugru to provide a bit more feedback.
But that is my only quibble. Oh and the fact that they are no longer
manufactured <sigh/>

------
thomseddon
Unusual that this is from the man who is "into the whole ergonomic split
layout thing": [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/02/have-keyboard-
will-...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/02/have-keyboard-will-
program.html)

Obviously opinions change, or other factors have prevailed in the design of
this

~~~
gortok
I would buy an ergonomic version of the CODE keyboard in a heartbeat, and
tweeted as much to Jeff Atwood. I guess we'll have to wait and see if he's
willing to do that.

There could be other considerations -- I wouldn't be surprised if there were
patents around keyboard layouts, specifically the ergonomic keyboard. That
could keep other companies from making ergonomic keyboards.

A quick google search pulls up the following patents:

[http://www.google.com/patents/US5612691](http://www.google.com/patents/US5612691)

And then there's this:

[http://www.macworld.com/article/1034680/mskeyboard.html](http://www.macworld.com/article/1034680/mskeyboard.html)

~~~
codereflection
I told Jeff the same thing.

------
talles
I hope that's a troll "review". Actually is not a review at all, the guy
didn't even used it or barely argued anything.

This shouldn't be in the front page...

And the arguments:

Non-ergonomic, wrist problems in a day. -> Not really, have been using non-
ergonomic for years, ergonomic ones never fit me well

    
    
        The left Alt key is between x and z, way too left. This means, you can't press it with a thumb curl. -> All keyboards I've seen are this way, including those others in the article
    
        Space-hogging space bar. -> I always loved huge space bars, way more comfortable to type. I tend to type with both of my thumbs resting on it (I love this one: http://bit.ly/12TTRI4)
    
        No multimedia keys. -> Yes there is multimedia keys, hidden in a very clever way IMO
    
        No other app launch keys. -> Who wants crap CALC and WWW buttons on the keyboard anyway?

------
mrgreenfur
Jeff's keyboard reminded me of the happy hacker:
[http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhk...](http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400b)

I've never used it, but it seems like similar overkill.

~~~
canthonytucci
I've used the HHKB Pro 2 for a few years now and have really come to liek the
fn+;['/ arrow keys, so much that I use an a program (KeyRemapForMabook...or
something like that) to enable this same kind of behavior on my other
keyboards.

The ability to use just two fingers and not move them very far (for those
times when you're not in something with vim bindings) is something I like a
lot.

That said, I recently switched to this guy at work:
[http://www.logitech.com/en-
us/product/k750-keyboard](http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/k750-keyboard)

I'm a bit of a keyboard nut, (www.geekhack.org is a good forum for those
interested in keyboards, though sometimes it's a bit to caught up with rare
custom keycaps), and have found that the best thing to do to find a board that
works for you is to try a lot of different switch types and layouts.

A few other boards that are IMHO worth trying (in case some are interested):

I can recommend www.elitekeyboards.com with enthusiasm, I've ordered many
boards from them and they have always been great to deal with. They have a
good selection of different Cherry MX swich boards in a variety of types as
well as topre switch boards. They even have beuatiful 'otaku' boards with non-
printed key caps.

Good boards can also be found on amazon and ebay (KBC races, Ducky boards and
others).

Lenovo w/ built in trackpoint
[http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/0B47189/460/60AC6A0...](http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/0B47189/460/60AC6A0372B14F5BA7B12F1FF88E33C7)

Kinesis Advantage (I have the Linear Force Model with Cherry MX RED switches,
which do not provide any tactile response for activation, but require very
little pressure) - [http://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/advantage.htm](http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/advantage.htm)

The IBM Model M, these guys make great bucking spring boards if you're not
able to find a real old Model M -
[http://www.pckeyboard.com/](http://www.pckeyboard.com/) (Unicomp)

I've never used the Cherry MX Clear switches in the CODE keyboard, but I'd be
interested to try them. The CODE board has a caps-lock control which is good,
but other than that it doesn't seem to offer much more than what most of the
mechanical boards out there provide, and IMHO the font they've picked is
pretty ugly.

------
chrisbridgett
It does have media keys, by the way.

------
busterarm
There's nothing all that bad about this keyboard. Being a regular at GeekHack,
I've seen all the arguments for and against various keyboards.

Let's set the record straight here for a second:

If you want a keyboard with Cherry MX Clears, this is the best deal you can
possibly get. Possibly ever. Most people take to building their own or
"ghettomodding" another board to get Clears.

It's a solid board and has all of the features that you'd consider "standard"
for a <$300 mechanical keyboard.

I'll still be keeping my Realforce 87U, but this is a kickass board at a
kickass pricepoint. My only gripe is the ABS keys, but that's something you
have to live with if you want backlighting.

------
pkamb
> _And from there on, everything is wrong about it._

> _\- Slanted arrangement of keys._

I'm curious how others on HN type with their left hand. The "standard" way is
to type "Z" with your little finger, "X" with your ring finger, etc., which is
awful. Makes your fingers bend in the complete wrong direction.

If you instead type "Z" with your ring finger, "X" with your middle finger,
etc., you suddenly have a slanted layout that (like the right side) closely
matches the angle of your hands laying on the keyboard. Seems like a very easy
fix for the problem that "column layout" keyboards are trying to fix.

------
gales
The keyboard that I would love to see produced is the Guru Board -
[http://www.guru-board.com/](http://www.guru-board.com/) Though sadly I'm not
sure if it will ever see the light of day.

------
philliphaydon
Jeff's keyboard doesn't leave much to be desired.

[http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Wireless-Comfort-
Desktop-500...](http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Wireless-Comfort-
Desktop-5000/dp/B002JCSCYS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1377879372&sr=8-6&keywords=microsoft+laser+keyboard)

I'mm stick to my Microsoft Lazer 5000. The slight curve in the keyboard makes
my hands sit in a more natural position and i don't get sore wrists from
typing on it like I do with those straight keyboards.

Backlight? Meh, monitors spill so might light its not funny. I can't not see
my keyboard with the monitors on.

------
robotmay
This does feel like a bit of a troll review. However he does link to the Filco
Majestouch 2, which aside from having an awful name, is a very fine keyboard.
I'm using a UK layout version ([http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-filco-
majestouch-2-ten...](http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-filco-
majestouch-2-tenkeyless-nkr-click-action-keyboard.asp)) and I love it. It's
really, really loud though, if that bothers you. I don't want a numpad, media
keys, or anything else on a keyboard, so this suits me great. YMMV.

------
vsbuffalo
I just ordered an ergodox. There is one day left on the Massdrop:
[https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ergodox](https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ergodox)

I went a bit keyboard crazy, and think the ergodox is the best modern option.
As far as I know, it's the only keyboard that is split, matrix key layout,
mechanical, and has thumb keys.

~~~
CodeCube
Well that sucks ... I can't see the details of that deal without being
registered/signed in. I was mildly curious, and may have bought in, but
without seeing what the deal is I'm not gonna register :-/

~~~
lifeformed
Use my dummy account: asdf123@asdf.com / asdfasdf

You don't have to confirm it by email, so you can just put anything in.

~~~
ce4
FYI: [http://bugmenot.com](http://bugmenot.com) often helps in such cases,
too.

------
codereflection
Clearly OP is not in the target audience. It is also unfair to post a negative
review without having actually used said product.

------
hamxiaoz
This is the WORST review I have ever read.

------
etchalon
This is not a review. A review actually reviews the product.

This is a dude who saw something on the internet he didn't like.

~~~
zbowling
Also there are media. Hey didn't really look at it closely. This also has
Cherry MX Clear keys and the dip switches really make it convert platforms
easier.

------
snide
The biggest reason I can't see making the switch to ergo keyboards is that at
the end of the day I'm still stuck with my laptop when I'm out and about. It's
just too much trouble to retrain my brain when I can only use these fancy
keyboards 50% of my time.

~~~
deckiedan
I'm actually learning the 'workman' layout at the moment, on my MS 4000
ergonomic keyboard at home, while sticking with qwerty on 'normal' keyboards
at work.

I like the idea of using a more efficient layout than qwerty, but still need
to be able to sit down at any user's computer and help them and type quickly
(sysadmin and support work...)

It seems to be going pretty well... Having a quite different shaped keyboard
makes it feel quite different.

In some ways it's just like playing different instruments. I can quite happily
switch between Clarinet, Recorder, Flute, Sax, etc, and that's considered
reasonably normal amongst musicians. No reason computer keyboards should be
any different.

------
Zweihander
YACKR - Yet another code keyboard review.

I think it's a bit overpriced (20-30$) but beyond that, different people value
different things in their keyboards. This should not be a revelation to anyone
whose been in an office pissing match over the subject.

------
hudibras
Don't know about the Code review, but there's a lot of other interesting stuff
on this guy's blog. He's obviously passionate about keyboards and his
enthusiasm is infectious.

I'm glad my wallet is in the other room right now...

------
vehementi
I would buy this in a second if it didn't have a numpad. Numpad is a deal
breaker for me (I use Majestouch tenkeyless). Numpads should be on the left!

edit: oh shit, it has a numpadless version. Buying this as soon as there's
stock again.

~~~
pdubs
Down at the bottom of the keyboard's site it says "104-Key and 87-Key Models
Available".

------
noir_lord
Cherry G80, MX Blue Switches, Decent build quality (not Model-M but then what
is), 1 third the price.

Completely standard layout and available with a UK layout.

I paid £60ea for my pair (one home, one work) and they are cheaper in the
states.

They even sound like a Model-M.

------
taopao
Kinesis is the final word in keyboards IMO. It's expensive for a keyboard, but
they last a very long time, and the shape is far superior to any other
ergonomic keyboard I've used.

------
speedyrev
Lots of hate for a keyboard that is getting reviewed by people based on
pictures. Has anybody reviewed it after actually getting their hands on one?

------
stephen
And yet no one mentions a trackpoint.

~~~
wiredfool
Yep. I want:

    
    
      - usb/bluetooth. (I really want to add bluetooth to a Model M so that I can use it
       to control an iPad. or something even smaller. )
      - trackpoint
      - Comparable feel to a model M
      - 10keyless
      - more than just ctrl and alt keys down in the corner. 
      - in black
    

Then I'll sell my 2 M13s.

(edit - formatting)

------
tjoff
Based on the discussions here I just must know.

Why would you ever want a back-light on a high-end keyboard?

------
todd8
Jeff Atwood writes that his new CODE keyboard is "the first truly great
mechanical keyboard". Xah Lee takes issue with this in his review of the CODE
keyboard, and in my opinion Xah makes some good points. First, comparable
mechanical keyboards are already available at a lower price point. (For
example, I own the CM STORM QUICKFIRE mentioned in Xah Lee's review; it's
available from Amazon for less than half the price of the CODE keyboard. It
has Cherry Blue switches.) The CODE keyboard looks like a solid keyboard, but
is it worth paying double for essentially the same features? The Cherry Clear
switches of the CODE keyboard are hard to find, but do they justify the price
for a keyboard that otherwise seems rather ordinary. The second point that Xah
makes is that the CODE keyboard doesn't have a design that addresses many of
the historical deficits in standard keyboards.

The CODE keyboard has a traditional layout. I agree with Xah here that the
CODE isn't an improvement over traditional designs and falls short of the more
innovative attempts to improve keyboards. I've been programming for over 45
years, and I'm disappointed that most keyboards, like the CODE, aren't much
better than one's I used decades ago.

I'm surprised by the comments that dismiss Xah as a troll. It's true that Xah
(particularly in some of his older blog postings) can be provocative, but I
don't consider his review trolling. Look at the keyboard link at the top of
Xah's review:
[http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboarding.html](http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboarding.html).
It leads to a page of well over a hundred links to Xah's blogs on keyboards!
Page after page of his thoughts on keyboards, his experiences with keyboards,
instructions on how to remap keys, pictures of obscure keyboards, how to
configure emacs keys, how to learn Dvorak, how to improve one's typing, the
frequency of keys used when programming. It just goes on and on. If you are
interested in keyboards it's fascinating, even if some of it is based on
personal opinion. I don't know anyone that has written as much on keyboards as
Xah. If you think he is a troll, at least check out the research and thought
he has put into the subject--it might change your mind.

The CODE keyboard looks like it will have good construction and be backed by a
good company; the standard layout will make it easy to learn to use. I've
looked at keyboards from WASD and considered buying one of their keyboards
because they look like they are well made. However, to me, there are
shortcomings with any traditional design.

The Cherry Clear switches may have too heavy a feel for me. I've never used
them but it concerns me that they aren't very popular.

The spacebar is too long. A split-space bar is better (if one side can be
remapped) because it allows the backspace key to be hit by one thumb and the
space with the other.

The important modifier keys are more difficult to use when they are under the
[Z/X] and the [,/.] positions. Some keyboards position Alt or Command keys so
they can be pressed with the thumbs while typing without moving the hands off
the home row. On the CODE keyboard only the Control modifier (remapped to the
Caps Lock position) can be pressed easily without awkward hand movements.

There are no extra keys; there isn't even a MENU key if it is remapped to a
FUNC key so that multimedia keys are available.

For a keyboard being sold to coders, the ESC key is too far away. I have tried
alternatives to ESC when using vim (chords, etc.), but weird customizations
require extra software or configuration and are never around on coworkers
keyboards.

Matrix key arrangements, where keys for each finger are directly above one
another instead of being arranged on diagonals, really do help my coding. Some
keyboards with matrix layouts are the Ergodox, the Truly Ergonomic Computer
Keyboard (TECK), the TypeMatrix, the Kinesis Advantage, and the Maltron. I
don't really type any faster on these layouts, but I'm much more accurate in
touch-typing the symbols and numbers that come up frequently while
programming.

While reading Xah Lee's blog I learned about the TECK. It is now my favorite
keyboard, it has solid construction, uses Cherry Brown switches and seems to
provide the right balance of ergonomics and ease of learning. (It works
perfectly on my Mac.) It's great for an Emacs user. The only problem I have is
that it takes a brief period to switch between it and my laptop keyboard.

------
andyzweb
quit being a little bitch and get a model M like a real programmer

